# poison for auction



## welddigger (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.rtam.com/glassworks_catalog/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGIGlassworks auction has some rather high end poison in this auction. Just thought I let you guys know! If the link is the wrong lot they start on lot # 495.


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2006)

Those are some sweet bottles! The 12-oz Friedgen is the one that was posted here about two months ago. I wondered what had happened to it. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 14, 2006)

I am pretty sure that is the same bottle that was on this forum. "bought at a sale in northeast Pa" same deal as the dude that was on here. Already a bid at 3,000 daaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 14, 2006)

To bad, it sounds like he's got "the eye". I would be nice to hear him check in now an then but that was the only post he's made. Good luck to him anyway I say.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_60863/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 14, 2006)

He had no idea what he just bought until Jim told him on here. I think he paid a buck fifty as in one dollar and fifty cents....daaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn thats a helova profit


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2006)

It was $1.25......a whole buck twenty five! That just goes to show that there are indeed a few killer bottles still out there to be found in unlikely places. 

  If it were in my budget right now, I would be owning this one! I'm happy for Tom, and I think he will be quite pleased. I have made a few similar buys, but the profit was measured in hundreds, not thousands (yet)[]. ~Jim


----------



## tomkirby (Dec 9, 2006)

[align=right]
[align=left]Well I'll give you an update on that friedgen bottle. I still have it. Here's the story. I got an offer to sell the bottle privatly for 3,600, I told him that I wouldn't jump on the first offer I got. Beinging the nice guy I am, I told him I would give him the right to top the best offer I got. So any who, 1 month down the road I got an offer for 5,000. I told the other collector about keeping my word to the first guy. The first guy said, 5,000 was alot of money, give me 1 day to think about it, I agreed.

 The nextday came and he could not come up with the money that soon. So I told him I would put the bottle in an auction to give him time so he could bid on it. He thanked me perfusley. The second collector was pretty irrate. He said good luck! I hope you sell it, but I won't be bidding on it. Turns out none of the two bid on it! That's what I get for beinging the nice.

 Moral of the story "take the 5,000 GRAND"

 Tom
[/align][/align]


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 9, 2006)

oh well you still made out pretty good there bud, dont get down on yourself its only money


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2006)

Good to hear from you, Tom. At least you still have it, so the ball is in your court. I am certain that there are a few guys in the poison community who DO have the cash and would love to own the 12-oz Friedgen. If you like, I may be able to hook you up with a buyer. I don't want any commission or anything like that. I also have a different auction house that I can recommend. Let me know if you think I may be able to help. ~Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 9, 2006)

Not sure that story made sense to me. If the one guy offered 5000 and the first guy couldnt match that why wouldnt you sell it to the other guy that offered 5000? 
 When you put it up for auction what was the reserve? If it was 5000 I would have figured I was being jerked around and not bid. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## tomkirby (Dec 10, 2006)

I wasn't trying to jerk the guy around, the first guy wanted so bad I gave  him two more months by putting it up for auction. 

 Yes the reserve was 5000.

 Tom


----------



## tomkirby (Dec 10, 2006)

Sure Jim, if I can get the 5000 for it. If not, I'll hold on to it, seems to appreciate well. I'll owe you & the misses dinner if you do.

 Maybe we can get together and dig my property. My house was build in 1864 and I'll bet I can dig the the house next door too! It would be my first dig!

 Tom


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2006)

I know you were just trying to be fair, I'm just saying from the buyers viewpoint I can see why they might think they were being played and not bid. I hope you get the 5K for it.


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll see what I can do for you. In my opinion, $5000, while not cheap, is not at all out of line for that bottle. And if it doesn't bring that much now, it will in 5-10 years. I'm very glad that I bought some of my irregular hexagon poisons when I did, because I wouldn't be able to touch them for those prices now. They are a solid investment, especially the rare ones!

 Your 1864 house should definitely have some good bottles buried around it. My digging partner and I are currently excavating a privy that was used by several buildings that date to at least 1850. We are making some killer finds, I have it posted in Digging and Finding. I don't know when I would be free for a road trip, but it is certainly something that we can talk about.

 I will make a few contacts and let you know if I can make the sale for you. ~Jim


----------

